# sudbury Annual Moose shoot



## Moogle (Mar 30, 2010)

Well you know I'll be there for sure. I just hope it doesn't rain. (I hate biking in the rain.)


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Moogle said:


> Well you know I'll be there for sure. I just hope it doesn't rain. (I hate biking in the rain.)


Do you want a ride this time?


----------



## Moogle (Mar 30, 2010)

No, of course not.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Ok*



Moogle said:


> No, of course not.


Just offering.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*How about a friendly crossbow challenge!*

We need to see more of you crossbow guys come to the shoot and show us what you can do, I hear all the time how some of you guys think your better than compound shooters, so now, here's a friendly challenge for you guys to come and prove it.
If some of you archers know some crossbow guys, nows the time to let them know the challenge is on. Besides, Leonard needs more competition.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

ill be going, and this time im taking 1st place. No more of this 2nd place stuff


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*See Ya!!!Tomorow*

:wink:See ya all out here tomorow... The weather is going to be very nice... I promise you a challenging but fun day on the course. there is 3 mecanical target all ready to rock just for you all.:wink:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Good luck with the shoot Al.

I have to work so I won't be able to make it.

I know it will be a challenge for all the others.......

Have a blast and let us know how it goes....

JDoupe


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Sorry if you where not able to attend*

Another beautiful day for a 3D shoot and another success! 52 competitors attended and I am positive that all were challenged to the best of their abilities. How could they not with three mechanicals testing each shooter to the max. Yes people, we had mechanicals right in the trail 

Congratulations to Rob Piette who had the top score of the day of 400. You're name is going to look great on one of the oldest archery trophies in Northern Ontario. 

For those who wanted to attend but couldn't you really did miss a great day *poke poke*, hope you can make it next year to the 47th annual Moose Shoot.

A special thank you to the crew who helped set up the night prior: Andy Bourgeois, Renee Brouillette, Roch Brouillette, Jim Dopson, Ron Morrison, and Brian Antoninoni. It was a late night but we got it done; I couldn't have done it without your help. 

I can't forget the crew who helped today: Andrea and Jim Dopson, Renee Brouillette, Andy Bourgeois, Kelly Soucy, Carole Pierce, and Ray Smith. Today wouldn't have ran as smooth as it did without you.

Onaping Falls Archery Club with be co-hosting with NEMI in Little Current at the curling club on September 11th. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to email me at [email protected].

Hope to see you there. Great shooting everyone


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a great time as usual! great shooting,,,great people,,,great prizes!


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Great shoot.*

As usual, it was a job well done by all who were involved:thumbs_up. Closed the shop on Saturday just to be there and will do the same next year, it gets better every year, seems everyone enjoyed it. Congratulation to Rob, that was a great score.

Till next year.
Roger


----------

